# Sixteen Straight



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hard to believe the Bobcats were 7-5 when they last won a game. They really don't look that dreadful when you watch them, but they obviously need more talent. I've watched quite a few of their games and while they've been getting blown out a lot, in many games they are competitive. We need to win the lottery and get a truly great player, but I am not sure that guy is really there this year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

That guy _isn't_ there, and that's the problem. They've dropped extremely winnable games against New York, Portland, and LAL, so it's not quite as bad as it looks(or worse, depending on how you feel about that). Kemba's a nice supporting scorer or a game-changing sixth man, MKG is really raw but has the makings of a real good Deng/Iguodala/Kirilenko/Josh Smith-type utility man. Sessions/Gordon/Henderson/Taylor/Mullens are fine rotation players in other situations, but are mostly being asked to do too much. It's funny to say, but they have a pretty good supporting cast assembled with no franchise guy or sidekick to support.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That 7-5 start is way more difficult to believe than the long losing streak.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Noel would fit in well with what they've got.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Noel, Len, Zeller, the French guy - whoever, so long as they're actually decent.


----------

